# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  العالي عالي بف باف ....

## ayman

احلى تحية للجميع  
يسر شركة (( أيمن  ونادر الطراونة للمبيدات الحشرية )) عن الأعلان عن المنتج الجديد للشركة والخاص للقضاء على الحشرات والمتطفلين على حد السواء  ونفتخر بهذا المنتج المكون من ريالات ومخلفات وريق العالي عالي  المواد الكيمواية الأقوى على التدمير والقتل

----------


## معاذ القرعان

عفية يا ايمن زودنا بكمية من هالمنتج

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

ههههههههههههه

له له له مالكوا على العالي عالي بتخافوش الله يساويكوا زيه   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

طيب شو دخل نادر بالموضوع 

على كل حال دير بالك تشم البف باف بلاش تموت  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mm.nour

يعطيك العافيه ايمن على المنتج الجديد


وارجو حجز الكميات الي عندك كلها 


وبسعر الي بدك اياه 


وابعتلي الاسعار بس بدون البف باف


بخلي البكم يحمله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اعملوا وكثروا رح يجكم يوم

----------


## العالي عالي

> اعملوا وكثروا رح يجكم يوم


كل اشي بوقتو حلو يا مها لا تخافي  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله لا يوطرزلك يا أيمن ...

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ما شاء الله يا عالي 
انا من زمان بقول عنك متعدد المواهب 
وهاي طلع فيه منك على بف باف كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما شاء الله يا عالي 
> انا من زمان بقول عنك متعدد المواهب 
> وهاي طلع فيه منك على بف باف كمان


ماشي كل واحد إلو حساب عسير عندي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مبروك عالي للمنتج الجديد :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> مبروك عالي للمنتج الجديد


الله يابرك فيك عقبالك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهك

عفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية عليكككككككككككككك يا أيمن 

احجزلي 2 بف باف و 3 صابونات و 4 جزايز عطر 

لأنهم بلزموني لكنترولية الزرررررررررررررررقاء

----------


## MR.X

*


له له يا جماعة ....

مالكو على العالي ..

خفو شوي ...

بعدين بزعل الزلمة ...*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا عادي الناس المقهورة بتعمل اكثر وخليهم بفشوا خلقهم  ومن يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثيرا

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					

لا عادي الناس المقهورة بتعمل اكثر وخليهم بفشوا خلقهم  ومن يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثيرا



ماشي ...

مها انتي معنا انا والعالي . 

صح ...*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اكيد اي حد ضد نادر انا معه

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					

اكيد اي حد ضد نادر انا معه


له له ...............

شو ...

شو في مالكو ؟

في احزاب في المنتدى من وراي ...

احنا من باب التسلية والضحك ..

اما اذا في زعل في الموضوع ..

انا بنسحب .

انتي اخت عزيزة ونادر اخ غالي .

شو القصة .*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مزح حرام  واله انه على راسي 
بس هو كثير مقالب بس  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نادر اين انت  مخلي ناس تدخل واسطة

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					

مزح حرام  واله انه على راسي 
بس هو كثير مقالب بس  



اذا هيك ... بتكوني زوق ...

اهلا وسهلا فيكي في فريقنا ...

يلا ...

هجوم ...*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *
> 
> له له ...............
> 
> شو ...
> 
> شو في مالكو ؟
> 
> في احزاب في المنتدى من وراي ...
> ...



احنا من باب المزح يا اكس مان هون كلنا اخوان وانت عارفنا انت عضو مش جديد علينا بس الفترة إلى غبت فيها صار في احزاب  :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي
					




احنا من باب المزح يا اكس مان هون كلنا اخوان وانت عارفنا انت عضو مش جديد علينا بس الفترة إلى غبت فيها صار في احزاب  



كبير يا عالي ...

انا ولله بعرف .*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

يا جماعه والله عالي نواره

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا جماعه والله عالي نواره


والله انك كبير يا قرعان وشرف شريفة اني بحبك  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا جماعه والله عالي نواره


والله انك انت النوراة يا نوراة  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> والله انك كبير يا قرعان وشرف شريفة اني بحبك


تسلم حبيبي بس انا عبدالله :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> عفية يا ايمن زودنا بكمية من هالمنتج


حدد الكمية لو سمحت لأنو عنا شح بالأنتاج العالي تحمم امبارح عرفت علي وبدنا 24 ساعة حتى نقر نستخرج المواد الخام

----------


## ayman

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> له له له مالكوا على العالي عالي بتخافوش الله يساويكوا زيه


 مالو العالي والله شب نوارة

----------


## ayman

> طيب شو دخل نادر بالموضوع 
> 
> على كل حال دير بالك تشم البف باف بلاش تموت


اتعودنا عليك شو بدنا نساوي بدنا نتحملك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

الله يسعدك يا العالي عالي ...

ممكن نرشّ منك شويه  ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> يعطيك العافيه ايمن على المنتج الجديد
> 
> 
> وارجو حجز الكميات الي عندك كلها 
> 
> 
> وبسعر الي بدك اياه 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يعافيك حبيبي شرفت المتجر 

حظك سيء للأسف تم بيع الكمية كاملة بس ولا يهمك هينا حاطين العالي بغرفة التخمير وان شاء الله بنقدر نأمنك بالكمية المطلوبة

----------


## ayman

> اعملوا وكثروا رح يجكم يوم


اهلا وسهلا 

صدقيني العالي بف باف بيبعد عنك الشباب الزنخنين وخلي شعارك 


لا للمعكاسات مع العالي بف باف

----------


## ayman

> كل اشي بوقتو حلو يا مها لا تخافي


اخ منك انت متخبي ورا بنت  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> ما شاء الله يا عالي 
> انا من زمان بقول عنك متعدد المواهب 
> وهاي طلع فيه منك على بف باف كمان


الجاي اعظم عم محمد وخليك حلو معنا تكسب

----------


## ayman

> مبروك عالي للمنتج الجديد


وشو دخل العالي  العالي مجرد نبع من المواد المستعملة بالمنتج 
انا ونادر اصحاب المنتج والأرباح النا

----------


## ayman

> كهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهكهك
> 
> عفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية عليكككككككككككككك يا أيمن 
> 
> احجزلي 2 بف باف و 3 صابونات و 4 جزايز عطر 
> 
> لأنهم بلزموني لكنترولية الزرررررررررررررررقاء


لعيونك بس الأصل عندك ومفعول اكبر حتى 12 كم مربع

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> 
> له له يا جماعة ....
> 
> مالكو على العالي ..
> 
> خفو شوي ...
> 
> بعدين بزعل الزلمة ...*


 العالي ما بيزعل وانا اخذت موافقة صريحة منو وهي موجودة بأحد المواضيع

----------


## العالي عالي

> اتعودنا عليك شو بدنا نساوي بدنا نتحملك




خد مجدك يا ايمن إلك يوم  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> لا عادي الناس المقهورة بتعمل اكثر وخليهم بفشوا خلقهم  ومن يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثيرا


 :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> 
> ماشي ...
> 
> مها انتي معنا انا والعالي . 
> 
> صح ...*


 عدي رجالك عدي من الأقرع للمصدي

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> 
> اذا هيك ... بتكوني زوق ...
> 
> اهلا وسهلا فيكي في فريقنا ...
> 
> يلا ...
> 
> هجوم ...*


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ayman

> والله انك كبير يا قرعان وشرف شريفة اني بحبك


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


والله بدك نظارات ياعالي او نحن سحبنا كثير منك وضربنا عقلاتك هذا عبدالله مو القرعان

----------


## ayman

> خد مجدك يا ايمن إلك يوم


اعمل الي بتقدر عليه وصدقني بكل مرة راح يكون الرد اعنف

----------


## باريسيا

*من حكى على العالي حكى فيني ..


شو ياايووووون .؟*

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

 عدي رجالك عدي من الأقرع للمصدي 



!!!!!   لا تعليق يا مان !!!!!*

----------


## باريسيا

*انضربت افيوزاته ايمن !!!
ايش مالك ..؟*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لعيونك بس الأصل عندك ومفعول اكبر حتى 12 كم مربع


تسلم يا غالي وهيك منحلص من كنترولية الزرقاء بفضل العالي بيك المخمر عندكو حالياً

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> *من حكى على العالي حكى فيني ..
> 
> 
> شو ياايووووون .؟*


باريسيا خليكي برا الموضوع احسن ما تندمي وانضمي النا  


بعدين انا مش ايوووووووووووووون  انا ايمن  :Eh S(14):   :Eh S(14):   :Eh S(14):   :Eh S(14):

----------


## ayman

> *انضربت افيوزاته ايمن !!!
> ايش مالك ..؟*


انا ماعندي فيوزات حتى ينضربو  انا نبهت العالي بس هو ما رد علي وقد اعذر من انذر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *من حكى على العالي حكى فيني ..
> 
> 
> شو ياايووووون .؟*


أيمن / لا بد من تصميم مبيد صراصير وعناكب باسم باريسيا ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> أيمن / لا بد من تصميم مبيد صراصير وعناكب باسم باريسيا ...


انا من رأيي تستنوا شوي عشلن طلعو راس مال الدعاية لأنها كلفتكوا 

يعني اذا وصلتوا للصفحة العاشرة وهي بعدها على موقفها 

اعملولها احلى دعاية

واعطوها فرصة بلكي غيرت رأيها

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا من رأيي تستنوا شوي عشلن طلعو راس مال الدعاية لأنها كلفتكوا 
> 
> يعني اذا وصلتوا للصفحة العاشرة وهي بعدها على موقفها 
> 
> اعملولها احلى دعاية
> 
> واعطوها فرصة بلكي غيرت رأيها


مش مشكلة / رح ننتج مع العالي بف باف منتج آخر اسمه باريسيا بف باف كمان ، وبنعمل عليهم عرض إلي بشتري كوبلز العالي وباريسيا بف باف بطلع إله واحده مجانيه فوق البيعه ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مش مشكلة / رح ننتج مع العالي بف باف منتج آخر اسمه باريسيا بف باف كمان ، وبنعمل عليهم عرض إلي بشتري كوبلز العالي وباريسيا بف باف بطلع إله واحده مجانيه فوق البيعه ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> أيمن / لا بد من تصميم مبيد صراصير وعناكب باسم باريسيا ...


نحن راح نستنى حتى نشوف ردها اذا بتنضم النا او بتثبت على موقفها  وهي حرة مابين عصابتنا الشرسة او عصابة الجنس اللطيف العالي عالي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> نحن راح نستنى حتى نشوف ردها اذا بتنضم النا او بتثبت على موقفها  وهي حرة مابين عصابتنا الشرسة او عصابة الجنس اللطيف العالي عالي


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نحن راح نستنى حتى نشوف ردها اذا بتنضم النا او بتثبت على موقفها  وهي حرة مابين عصابتنا الشرسة او عصابة الجنس اللطيف العالي عالي


شو تستنى وما تسنتنى ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

باشر في الإنتاج بسرعة / أمرّ من رئيس مجلس الإدارة ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شو تستنى وما تسنتنى ...   
> 
> باشر في الإنتاج بسرعة / أمرّ من رئيس مجلس الإدارة ...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> 


لويش بتضحك انت  :SnipeR (30):  

مع مين انت حدد موقفك ؟

----------


## ayman

> شو تستنى وما تسنتنى ...   
> 
> باشر في الإنتاج بسرعة / أمرّ من رئيس مجلس الإدارة ...


الأنتاج هاي المرة راح يأخذ وقت لأنو العملية كبيرة جدا  والأعداء كثرو علشان هيك قررنا تنزيل منشورين  عن العالي عالي والأنسة مها ,  والست باريسيا راح يكون تحت معلق حتى اشعار اخر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الأنتاج هاي المرة راح يأخذ وقت لأنو العملية كبيرة جدا  والأعداء كثرو علشان هيك قررنا تنزيل منشورين  عن العالي عالي والأنسة مها ,  والست باريسيا راح يكون تحت معلق حتى اشعار اخر


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لويش بتضحك انت  
> 
> مع مين انت حدد موقفك ؟


 :Db465236ff:  

حتى الآن محايد تا نشوف مين الغالب بنروح معه :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حتى الآن محايد تا نشوف مين الغالب بنروح معه



احنا الغالبين يا قرابه 
صف معنا و اتوكل على الله

----------


## باريسيا

> باريسيا خليكي برا الموضوع احسن ما تندمي وانضمي النا  
> 
> 
> بعدين انا مش ايوووووووووووووون  انا ايمن


*والله ياايوووون ..
بضلك ايوووون ..
وشو عمللك العالي ..؟
تعرف خلاص انا معه ..اعمل الي بدك ..*

----------


## ayman

> *والله ياايوووون ..
> بضلك ايوووون ..
> وشو عمللك العالي ..؟
> تعرف خلاص انا معه ..اعمل الي بدك ..*


 لا  لا تحكي هيك العالي ما راح يفيدك بأشي انتي انضمي النا وانا راح اسلمك توقيع من الأخر  هو جاهز بس انت انضمي معنا  
وصديقني االهجوم الجاي قوي كثير كثير وراح يبهر الجميع  خليكي عاقلة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

والله اهلين وسهلين فيك يا باريسيا

شو وين الغيبة

----------


## باريسيا

> انا من رأيي تستنوا شوي عشلن طلعو راس مال الدعاية لأنها كلفتكوا 
> 
> يعني اذا وصلتوا للصفحة العاشرة وهي بعدها على موقفها 
> 
> اعملولها احلى دعاية
> 
> واعطوها فرصة بلكي غيرت رأيها


*
خالد               *

----------


## باريسيا

> لا  لا تحكي هيك العالي ما راح يفيدك بأشي انتي انضمي النا وانا راح اسلمك توقيع من الأخر  هو جاهز بس انت انضمي معنا  
> وصديقني االهجوم الجاي قوي كثير كثير وراح يبهر الجميع  خليكي عاقلة


*للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لا ...
 والتوقيع بلوي الذراع بعوفه  
انا على موقفي الي بيصير يصير وانا وهو النا الله ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> مش مشكلة / رح ننتج مع العالي بف باف منتج آخر اسمه باريسيا بف باف كمان ، وبنعمل عليهم عرض إلي بشتري كوبلز العالي وباريسيا بف باف بطلع إله واحده مجانيه فوق البيعه ...


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

> *للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لا ...
>  والتوقيع بلوي الذراع بعوفه  
> انا على موقفي الي بيصير يصير وانا وهو النا الله ..*


 لا منشان الله قطعطي قلبي  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   كلنا النا الله عز وجل  

اسمعي من يابنت الحلال  خلص ببعتلك فستان على اراميكس على ذوقك انتي انت بس أشري   العالي ما راح يقدر يعمل اشي ولا حتى راح يقدر يرد على اي هجوم انا  ليش تنضمي للأضعف خليكي مع الأقوياء

----------


## باريسيا

> لا منشان الله قطعطي قلبي      كلنا النا الله عز وجل  
> 
> اسمعي من يابنت الحلال  خلص ببعتلك فستان على اراميكس على ذوقك انتي انت بس أشري   العالي ما راح يقدر يعمل اشي ولا حتى راح يقدر يرد على اي هجوم انا  ليش تنضمي للأضعف خليكي مع الأقوياء


*لا ..
الكتره بتغلب الشجاعه وبتقوي كل ضعيف ..
ومين حكى ان العالي ضعيف ..لا ابدا" لو بده يرد بيرد ..
بس هو حنون ..*

----------


## ayman

> *لا ..
> الكتره بتغلب الشجاعه وبتقوي كل ضعيف ..
> ومين حكى ان العالي ضعيف ..لا ابدا" لو بده يرد بيرد ..
> بس هو حنون ..*


هههههههههههههههههههههه 

ضحكتيني  بحنون هاي  ياسيتي انتي انتظري كمان ساعة ونص وحأنزل الهجوم التاني وانت كمان معهم اونت حرة انا حاولت قد ما قدرت بس انتي ما بدك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> ضحكتيني  بحنون هاي  ياسيتي انتي انتظري كمان ساعة ونص وحأنزل الهجوم التاني وانت كمان معهم اونت حرة انا حاولت قد ما قدرت بس انتي ما بدك


معكو شباب :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ayman

> معكو شباب


شوفو العقل شوفو الفهم  اهلا وسهلا بين اخوانك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و انا معكو  يا شباب

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شوفو العقل شوفو الفهم  اهلا وسهلا بين اخوانك


هلا حبيبي :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ayman

> و انا معكو  يا شباب


مليون مرحبا خذ القهوة من ايد الصبي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مليون مرحبا خذ القهوة من ايد الصبي


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> 


الله يبسط كمان وكمان لو بنعرف هيك كان رفهنا عن نفسك من زمان  يلا الجايات احلى بكثير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *
> خالد               *


على اساس انك بنت كلك نعومة

هههههههههههه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> على اساس انك بنت كلك نعومة
> 
> هههههههههههه


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

*
الله يعطيكو العافية ...

انتو بعدكو نازلين بالعالي ...


طيب ..

انا مع العالي ..

*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> الله يعطيكو العافية ...
> 
> انتو بعدكو نازلين بالعالي ...
> 
> 
> طيب ..
> 
> انا مع العالي ..
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الفوز لنا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ساره

يعني كونكم بصممو منيح هيك بتعملو .انا معك يا عالي عالي في حربك حتى أخر بت في كمبيوتر 
ورح استخدم برنامج الرسام الشهير في وجه برامجهم المتطوره لكن رح نفوز ..هاي صوره ايمن بستنى في نادر ..وبيحاول يخلص الاكل قبل ما يجي نادر ..خيانه

----------


## ayman

> يعني كونكم بصممو منيح هيك بتعملو .انا معك يا عالي عالي في حربك حتى أخر بت في كمبيوتر 
> ورح استخدم برنامج الرسام الشهير في وجه برامجهم المتطوره لكن رح نفوز ..هاي صوره ايمن بستنى في نادر ..وبيحاول يخلص الاكل قبل ما يجي نادر ..خيانه


هههههههههههههه الله يسامحك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يعني كونكم بصممو منيح هيك بتعملو .انا معك يا عالي عالي في حربك حتى أخر بت في كمبيوتر 
> ورح استخدم برنامج الرسام الشهير في وجه برامجهم المتطوره لكن رح نفوز ..هاي صوره ايمن بستنى في نادر ..وبيحاول يخلص الاكل قبل ما يجي نادر ..خيانه


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> هههههههههههههه الله يسامحك


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> 


 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يعني كونكم بصممو منيح هيك بتعملو .انا معك يا عالي عالي في حربك حتى أخر بت في كمبيوتر 
> ورح استخدم برنامج الرسام الشهير في وجه برامجهم المتطوره لكن رح نفوز ..هاي صوره ايمن بستنى في نادر ..وبيحاول يخلص الاكل قبل ما يجي نادر ..خيانه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

والله طلعتي ما انت ِ قليله يا ساره ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
>    
> 
> والله طلعتي ما انت ِ قليله يا ساره ...


ولو يا نادر ..وهلا رح فرجيك صوره رح ترجعك لايام طفولتك..بتتذكر هالصوره..

هاد نادر وهوه زغير ..وهون تعرف على ايمن وصارو اصدقاء 

طبعا يالي بيضحك نادر والطفل الزغير ايمن ..مبين بالخلفيه ..ركزو بتشوفوه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ولو يا نادر ..وهلا رح فرجيك صوره رح ترجعك لايام طفولتك..بتتذكر هالصوره..
> 
> هاد نادر وهوه زغير ..وهون تعرف على ايمن وصارو اصدقاء 
> 
> طبعا يالي بيضحك نادر والطفل الزغير ايمن ..مبين بالخلفيه ..ركزو بتشوفوه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الله لا يوطرزلك يا ساره ...

شو عرفك إني أنا وأيمن كنا نور ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

هاي صورة الأنسة سارة مع خطيبها قبل ما يفسخو الخطبة

----------


## ساره

طبعا هالصوره تانيه الهم ..بس هون صار لونهم اغمق شوي من الشحاده بالشوارع ..نادر الكبير ..وبحضنه ايمن ..



 وصدقوني من يومها ونادر وايمن مثال على الصحبه وعلى الكفاح في الحياه ..فشوفو شو كانو وشو صارو 

لهيك دائما بحكي فيه امل بالدنيا

----------


## ساره

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
>    
> 
> الله لا يوطرزلك يا ساره ...
> 
> شو عرفك إني أنا وأيمن كنا نور ...



الي بيسأل ما بضيع يا نادر ..وانتو اعلام في كل مكان ..

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هاي صورة الأنسة سارة مع خطيبها قبل ما يفسخو الخطبة


ماشاء الله عنك يا ساره ...

بجنني ...

شو هالطول إلي ناتعيته ...!!!؟؟؟

ويبدو خطيبك أسّطل ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> هاي صورة الأنسة سارة مع خطيبها قبل ما يفسخو الخطبة



خطيبي رأفت ..يالله شو اشتئتله ..هالصوره بالذات قبل ما يدخل مستشفى الفحيص ب3 ايام 

جد ايام من عمري ما بنساها ..

رأفت اصر انه نفسخ الخطوبه لانه خايف علي ..بس انا اخدت عهد على حالي استناه طول العمر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> طبعا هالصوره تانيه الهم ..بس هون صار لونهم اغمق شوي من الشحاده بالشوارع ..نادر الكبير ..وبحضنه ايمن ..
> 
> 
> 
>  وصدقوني من يومها ونادر وايمن مثال على الصحبه وعلى الكفاح في الحياه ..فشوفو شو كانو وشو صارو 
> 
> لهيك دائما بحكي فيه امل بالدنيا


سبحان الله / هاي الصورة بالذات ، التقطها مصور عالمي ، ونشرها في مجلات عالمية دليل على البؤس والشقاء ، ويقال بأن المصور إنتحر حزنا ً وآلما ً على وضعنا أنا وأيمن ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

هاي صوره حصريه  يوم خطبه ايمن ..مبروك ايمن  :Smile:  

بس شو هاد يالي على وجهك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> هاي صوره حصريه  يوم خطبه ايمن ..مبروك ايمن  
> 
> بس شو هاد يالي على وجهك


هههه 
احلى مني الي بالصورة والبنت الي معو بتجنن معك رقم تلفونها ؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هاي صوره حصريه  يوم خطبه ايمن ..مبروك ايمن  
> 
> بس شو هاد يالي على وجهك


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> هههه 
> احلى مني الي بالصورة والبنت الي معو بتجنن معك رقم تلفونها ؟؟؟


 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:  

وينك يا عالي عم بحارب لوحدي :Cry2:

----------


## N_tarawneh

شو يا أيمن / اكيد هاي الصورة لما صار معكوا حادث السيارة ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> وينك يا عالي عم بحارب لوحدي


بتحاربي لوحدك ِ ... :Db465236ff:  

هاه ...

أنا بفرجيك ِ يا أم رجل مسلوخه ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

ايمن اسفه على سوء التفاهم ..هاد عرس صاحبتي 

هلا بفرجيك صور عرسك 

اول شي صوره العروس

----------


## ayman

> ايمن اسفه على سوء التفاهم ..هاد عرس صاحبتي 
> 
> هلا بفرجيك صور عرسك 
> 
> اول شي صوره العروس


 انا طلبت منها تتنكر علشان الحسد لأنها اية بالجمال احلى منك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ساره

> انا طلبت منها تتنكر علشان الحسد لأنها اية بالجمال احلى منك


اه حكيتلي ..

وكمان احلى مني

 :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :Bl (14):

----------

